# Looking for info on S.C.P. bike



## thebikeguy (Aug 29, 2007)

...................


----------



## thebikeguy (Aug 30, 2007)

..........................


----------



## thebikeguy (Aug 30, 2007)

......................


----------



## ccm doug (Oct 19, 2007)

the scp is a english bike came over after the war to help rebuild the uk i had some in past even have some odds still around


----------



## Im Fixed (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a SCP Standard cycling products Toronto canada. mines a 51 ss cruser.


----------

